# Android Zugriff auf Website fuers Infos



## SirBaros (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Android App geschrieben mit dem ich Informationen von der Website auslesen kann und im App anzeigen also der Html Code gefiltert.

Die Methode funktioniert als normale Java Anwendung super aber wenn ich die gleiche MEthode in einer Android Anwendung verwende gibt er mit einen anderen kuerzeren Html Code zueruck als String. Wieso das?

[Java]
@Override
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.main);

		lView = (ListView) findViewById(R.id.listView);

		try {
			URL url = new URL(
			"http://wetter.msn.com/region.aspx?wealocations=Indien");
	URLConnection conn = url.openConnection();
	// editText.getText().toString()
	BufferedReader rd = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
			conn.getInputStream()));

	String line = "";
	String oldLine = "";

	while ((line = rd.readLine()) != null) {

		oldLine = oldLine + line;

	}
	rd.close();

	anAndroidView(oldLine);
}
[/Java]


----------



## SirBaros (30. Mai 2011)

ich denke ich habe den Fehler gefunden aber wie kann ich es beheben?. Und zwar wenn man mit einem Handy bzw. Android auf eine Website zugreift ueber Browser, gelangt man automatisch auf die Mobilseite des Website. Z.B. anstatt google.de kommt man auf mobile.google.de.

Was denkt ihr? Kann des der Fehler sein, obwohl die URL die gleiche ist


----------



## schlingel (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das kannst du ganz leicht ausprobieren in dem du den user-agent auf einen normalen Browser setzt. Siehe dazu die setRequestProperty-Methode.


----------

